# Juniper SSG20 Port forwarding / VIP help



## bryanbotha (Apr 12, 2013)

Hope im in the right place

Hey Guys, so i have a juniper ssg20 in at one of my clients, (have taken over recently)
I have not worked with these firewalls before and struggling to setup port forwarding, I am using the webgui and have followed some instructions found on the net but no joy.

I am trying to setup rdp access to the server (3389) - this is what I have done. I suspect the VIP setup may be wrong, but you can advise me.

Network > Interfaces > List

bgroup 0 (lan ip zone) Link = up / zone = trust
ethernet 0/0 (196.x.x.50) Link = up / zone = untrust

Then click on edit go to VIP

VIP > Configure

IP address > 196.x.x.51 (should it be different to my ISP address of 196.x.x.50?)
VIP Services > (Virtual port) 3389 (service port) RDP 3389 > (server ip) 10.100.225.1 

Then Policies

11 > Any > VIP(196.x.x.51) HTTP [Permit] 

anything I am doing wrong, because i try to telnet 3389 and it doesnt work, i suspect its my VIP config


----------

